# flickering lights ...



## krisply (Oct 12, 2010)

hello Folks

is it completely normal for the 12v lights to flicker (even when any of the boiler, blown air, water pump, or electric step are operating? 
I charged the two 100Ah leisure batteries outside of the vehicle on a mains charger so they got as good a charge as they will ever get.

thanks,
kris


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, ours does the same on battery. Should work without dipping or flickering on mains power.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

When on Battery power only, they will dip when another load is applied.
I did have a problem with my lights flickering not dipping/dimming, and it turned out to be a joint under the van that had let water in and corroded
Alan H


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

They should NOT dim or flicker unless it happens as something else starts up in wich case the starting load of the other service can cause a momentary depression of battery voltage.
But
If you have modern LED lighting each LED unit includes a regulator and these LED lights should not flicker. 

C.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> They should NOT dim or flicker unless it happens as something else starts up in wich case the starting load of the other service can cause a momentary depression of battery voltage.
> But
> If you have modern LED lighting each LED unit includes a regulator and these LED lights should not flicker.
> 
> C.


Our van has a large central LED overhead light fitted as standard. It flickers a lot, in fact almost flashes, when we turn on the diesel heater. Once the heater is up and running fully, the flickering pretty much stops.


----------

